# Low-pressure Chat THAT WORKS



## GlimmerBanjo (Sep 30, 2013)

*Miss the chat?*

We are starting an sas-only tinychat.  No cam or voice required. Moderated. Not public. Hope you give it a try!


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Nobody was there.......... ;O


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cool, will check that out


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

As an SAS chat regular since 2013 I have to say I hate tinychat rooms made and modded by annoying jerk wads with a passion.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Nonsensical said:


> As an SAS chat regular since 2013 I have to say I hate tinychat rooms made and modded by annoying jerk wads with a passion.


hey this one is different


----------



## GlimmerBanjo (Sep 30, 2013)

Nonsensical said:


> As an SAS chat regular since 2013 I have to say I hate tinychat rooms made and modded by annoying jerk wads with a passion.


I don't think I'm a jerk wad...but I totally understand why you feel this way. That's why I started my own.


----------



## GlimmerBanjo (Sep 30, 2013)

Ignopius said:


> Nobody was there.......... ;O


I go to bed at 9...can't be there all the time. When I left there were 8 people though.


----------



## flguystressed (May 15, 2015)

That quote is really nice


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I approve of this chat. I'll be joining it soon


----------



## FrayedEndsofSanity (May 11, 2015)

not bad


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

We are in there; pounding for joy


----------



## Caduceus (May 21, 2012)

I approve of this message.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

is good


----------



## missanxsoc (Nov 6, 2013)

no one there


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I was in there the whole night. Oh noes.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

How flashy is it? My' cpu cannot handle too much.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

i just want luv said:


> How flashy is it? My' cpu cannot handle too much.


Not flash enoughs My owl friend.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i've had fun in there but i just went in there and there were nothing but dudes on webcams and no text so i ran away because that was obviously not a place for me 

edit: nvm it's cool


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

I might give it a shot at some point.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Interesting! I'll open it and keep it bookmarked.

Hopefully now we can finally chat once again.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

no one's ever in there anymore


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Could a moderator sticky this post? Would love to have chat back.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

wait... chat is back????!1!!?? When did this happen??


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Is' it just me, or is no one ever on?


----------



## Caduceus (May 21, 2012)

It's a secret club. Gotta be on at the right times.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I used to go on there but not so much anymore. And everytime I check in nobodys on. ;(


----------



## LittleEarthquakes (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome  No one's there but I'll check again later. I wouldn't mind putting my camera on but I'm unlikely to put my mic on.


----------

